# FS: Big Congo, Glowlight Tetras, SAE, Pleco



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

*My parents will be moving next month. Tank will be shut down and sold after these guys have found new homes...*

** Pick up in Port Moody (Clarke/Barnet Highway)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...eds-27/fs-90-gal-tank-stand-glass-tops-37497/

Take all 12 for $30

*FISH*
SAE: 3" x2, 2" x1 - $10. pending...
Congo Tetras: 2" x5 (4 Females, 1 Male) - $20. SOLD.
Regular Bristlenose Pleco: 2"-3" x1 (Female) - $5 . 
Glow light Tetras: x3. - $5
Orange Platy: x1 - FREE with Purchase. pending...


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

pm sent....


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

whats the one with the black line through it?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

TigerOscar said:


> whats the one with the black line through it?


S.A.E.

Forgot to mention.... Pick up in Port Moody (Clarke/Barnet Highway)


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

What is the meaning of this?!?! .......Cardinals & Rummynose: (Mine!) hey hey no first picks allowed :bigsmile:


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Only the SAE's n platy left. $10.

Everything else is pending...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> What is the meaning of this?!?! .......Cardinals & Rummynose: (Mine!) hey hey no first picks allowed :bigsmile:


Yes! These are pending as well! Lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Buyer backed out. Regular bristlenose n congos are available again... PM if interested.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All plants are gone. Endlers n white clouds are gone as well. Found 3 big glow light tetras - $5


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish ready to go to new homes on Friday. See post #1 for updates.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

SAE: 3" x2, 2" x1 - $10
Congo Tetras: 2" x4 (3 Female, 1 Male) - $20. 
Regular Bristlenose Pleco: 2"-3" x1 (Female) - $5 
Glow light Tetras: x3. - $5
Orange Platy

Take them all for $30. All fish ready for pick up tomorrow!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Albino Plecos are sold! The rest of them are ready to go anytime!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Updated 1st Post. Take them all for $30.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

SAE n platy pending. 

Actually there are 5 Congo's! 1 boy + 4 gals. Lucky guy! . Same price - $20


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Congo King n Queens are pending as well... 

Only pleco n 3 Glowlight tetras left. If no one takes them, I will have more freebies!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Congos are gone!

SAE's n Platy are pending pickup tonight.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

SAEs were finally picked up! Closing this.... The rest r mine!


----------

